
Apple's Tumble Worsens as Stock Hits Lowest Since 2014 - Alupis
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2016-05-06/apple-s-tumble-worsens-as-stock-hits-lowest-since-2014-chart
======
jrnichols
This sounds like yet another "sky is falling, Apple is doomed" article. The
same type I've been seeing since the early 90's.

